# OSAMA Can't Get no Respect



## 54/102 CEF (20 Dec 2007)

Watch Video # 2

Official Dutch governmental campaign to warn about the dangers of fireworks (in Al-Quada style). It is subtitled in Dutch but I think you will get the meaning….

http://www.laaf.info/


----------



## Haggis (20 Dec 2007)

Wow!

Looks like Al Queda does YouTube on crack!


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2007)

:rofl:

Priceless!


----------



## Rodahn (20 Dec 2007)

I agree with Geo... Priceless, especially the ludicrous faction title..... >


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2007)

Part 1 English 

 Part 2 English 

 Part 3 English 

Part 4 English 



Enjoy in English..  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (21 Dec 2007)

Nice one...   ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Dec 2007)

Looking for the "I almosted pooped my pants" Smiley  :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2007)

My first out-loud laugh of the day - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Dec 2007)

Brilliant that.  ;D


----------



## karl28 (23 Dec 2007)

Wow that was good for a laugh  ;D .


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2007)

That was Great!!  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2007)

Awesome! :rofl:


----------

